# t-shirt making



## lordpyro (May 1, 2007)

has anyone ever thought of physically making their own t-shirts? I don't mean the artwork on the shirt, I mean picking out fabric and getting a pattern and making it from scratch...

if anyone has any experience in that, it would be great!!!


----------



## Reinbow (May 21, 2007)

A T shirt is pretty simple to make-you'd need a couple of machines at least. An overlocker, and a Coverseamer. The biggest drawback will be the price There's no way that you'd be able to compete with the bulk manufacturers/suppiiers, I'm afraid. Nice idea though, especially if you could create something really 'individual'  

Let me know if you decide to go ahead.

Reinbow


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I've thought about learning so I could make my own samples, but I worry that I'd be taking too much on at that point.


----------



## lordpyro (May 1, 2007)

Solmu said:


> I've thought about learning so I could make my own samples, but I worry that I'd be taking too much on at that point.


I dont thinkyou have to compete with the big guys, at least not yet...

a) why can't you? at some point some people did and they became the big guys..

b) I am sure people would buy and pay for a great quality shirt...if you can find a way to make them without pardon the very intended pun 'losing your shirt'


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not really concerned about quality, more time. Part of me wants to learn every bit of this trade from start to finish, but part of me knows that if I do that I'll spend so much time on little details I'll forget to make any money


----------

